
I have just open-sourced the code behind assignees.io - couac
https://github.com/TailorDev/assignees
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
couac
Thanks for the suggestion, will do!

~~~
couac
Edit: it is here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13994062](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13994062)

